# Larder Fridge warm



## MrGrumpy (1 Nov 2022)

Think I may have stumbled upon an installer problem with our new kitchen. Our built in Neff fridge is warm, not cooling great. I need to cut a vent in my plinth. Also need to cut slots in my carcass as well. It’s floor to ceiling units ! It’s a guess but it fits the problems I have over heating !!


----------



## fossyant (1 Nov 2022)

Get the installer to sort it as they caused the issue.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Nov 2022)

Yes I just replaced an inbuilt fridge freezer unit. They should have space underneath. Mine was stood on a U shaped base, so the hot air from the motor could go into the void to dissipate . I had to raise it to make the new unit fit the doors, so used an offcut piece of worktop, but I cut out a similar piece to keep the ventilation to the void.

as @fossyant say, get the installer back. You may just want to undo the door clips and slide it out to prove your theory first though.


----------



## jowwy (1 Nov 2022)

oven is very close to the fridge too.....


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Get the installer to sort it as they caused the issue.



I may get in contact but it would be easier for me to fix . I’ll get the door off when I get in and take it out and have a look in the carcass. Should be an easy fix . Might need to just cut some slots and holes to allow some air in.


----------



## Jody (1 Nov 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> I may get in contact but it would be easier for me to fix . I’ll get the door off when I get in and take it out and have a look in the carcass. Should be an easy fix . Might need to just cut some slots and holes to allow some air in.



Did you pay for the design and fitting?


----------



## the snail (1 Nov 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> I may get in contact but it would be easier for me to fix . I’ll get the door off when I get in and take it out and have a look in the carcass. Should be an easy fix . Might need to just cut some slots and holes to allow some air in.



I would read the installation instructions and see what the specs are for vents - even if the fridge isn't warm, it will be inefficient without proper venting, and costing you money.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Nov 2022)

The base should be cut something like this - support for the legs / unit but a void for ventilation.


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> The base should be cut something like this - support for the legs / unit but a void for ventilation.
> 
> View attachment 666608



It might be , I’ll need to look . Easy enough to do with the jigsaw if not .


----------



## Ian H (1 Nov 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> ...Also need to cut slots in my carcass as well...


Self-mutilation is not the answer.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Nov 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> It might be , I’ll need to look . Easy enough to do with the jigsaw if not .



Indeed, I cut my spacer piece with a deeper V shape, as it was easier with a jigsaw, and I could stop it sliding by putting a screw into the lower piece tight behind the V.


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Indeed, I cut my spacer piece with a deeper V shape, as it was easier with a jigsaw, and I could stop it sliding by putting a screw into the lower piece tight behind the V.



If memory serves me right the fridge ( Neff) has s sealed along the sides and back , which means it must be open on the bottom only ! Jigsaw or circular saw should do the trick. Might stick a vent on the plinth as well , shall see .


----------



## presta (1 Nov 2022)

You need two vents to create a rising flow of air over the condenser on the back of the fridge, one at the top for hot air to escape, and another at the bottom to let cool air in. One vent at the bottom is no use, because the hot air will still be trapped in the cupboard like the air in a hot air balloon.


----------



## presta (1 Nov 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> the fridge ( Neff) has s sealed along the sides and back



So has it got a fan to circulate the air? How does the hot air from the condenser escape?


----------



## T4tomo (1 Nov 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> If memory serves me right the fridge ( Neff) has s sealed along the sides and back , which means it must be open on the bottom only ! Jigsaw or circular saw should do the trick. Might stick a vent on the plinth as well , shall see .



yes do that - Who designed this kitchen and didn't put a vent in the plinth? 

Mine has vent in plinth below fridge freezer int the void area, and the unit the fridge/ freezer sits in has no back and short top so is effectively vented at the top wall side.


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> yes do that - Who designed this kitchen and didn't put a vent in the plinth?
> 
> Mine has vent in plinth below fridge freezer int the void area, and the unit the fridge/ freezer sits in has no back and short top so is effectively vented at the top wall side.



Bit of an own goal , pity as the rest of its been fine .


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Nov 2022)

presta said:


> So has it got a fan to circulate the air? How does the hot air from the condenser escape?



No idea ? I’ll get a look at it when I get home


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Nov 2022)

presta said:


> You need two vents to create a rising flow of air over the condenser on the back of the fridge, one at the top for hot air to escape, and another at the bottom to let cool air in. One vent at the bottom is no use, because the hot air will still be trapped in the cupboard like the air in a hot air balloon.



Yep as I said I’ll get the jigsaw /circular saw out once I take the fridge out . I’m fairly sure it’s not get a ventilation. I’ll sort that though !


----------



## T4tomo (1 Nov 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Bit of an own goal , pity as the rest of its been fine .



It does look very smart, and the lighting is nice touch. You may be able to do the top venting into the adjacent cupboards. Warm air rises so it will rise and drag cool air through the plinth vent you are going to install. Vents in either side near the top and rear should then allow the warm air to dissipate, given it appears you haven't got anywhere to get to actual top of the fridge unit?


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Nov 2022)

T4tomo said:


> It does look very smart, and the lighting is nice touch. You may be able to do the top venting into the adjacent cupboards. Warm air rises so it will rise and drag cool air through the plinth vent you are going to install. Vents in either side near the top and rear should then allow the warm air to dissipate, given it appears you haven't got anywhere to get to actual top of the fridge unit?



Actually all looks ok , there’s air to move around . Think I just need to cut a slot in the plinth? Think the Mrs has panicked abit ! My beer was cold :-) 
However a bit more venting at the bottom would help !


----------



## T4tomo (1 Nov 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Think I just need to cut a slot in the plinth?



you need an air -vent in the plinth and decent sized hole / U / V shape in the base unit so it can drag cool air up past it. 










clearly the cupboard isn't airtight so the air will escape out the top somewhere, so probably dont need to vent into adjacent cupboards


----------



## si_c (1 Nov 2022)

I'd personally avoid sorting this out myself, at present it's an installer issue, and whilst it might feel like this is the easiest/quickest way to sort the problem if it's not actually the solution you may find the installer then blames you for fscking it all up. I'm all for fixing stuff myself, but in this case there is no financial cost to waiting for the installer to return, but there may well be for not waiting.

I'd let the installer know that the kitchen isn't working - i.e. the fridge isnt' fridging and let them come to their own conclusion see if it matches yours.


----------



## TissoT (2 Nov 2022)

From a joiner's point of view.

A vent is normally fitted through the brick work venting the unit where the Fridge sits


----------



## stephec (2 Nov 2022)

si_c said:


> I'd personally avoid sorting this out myself, at present it's an installer issue, and whilst it might feel like this is the easiest/quickest way to sort the problem if it's not actually the solution you may find the installer then blames you for fscking it all up. I'm all for fixing stuff myself, but in this case there is no financial cost to waiting for the installer to return, but there may well be for not waiting.
> 
> I'd let the installer know that the kitchen isn't working - i.e. the fridge isnt' fridging and let them come to their own conclusion see if it matches yours.



This, if you do anything yourself the fitters could use that as an excuse to void the warranty.


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Nov 2022)

It poor the fitters didn't fit proper ventilation top and bottom. I had a mate who would wire in a fan to blow air across the condenser when the compressor started. He swore by it for fridges and freezers mounted in cabinets or cupboards where there was lack of good ventilation.

Those were the days when we would modify to improve reliability


----------

